# Blueberry Wine Recipes



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was just looking at a book of recipes and saw one for blueberry wine. I'm not sure how much I want to make, being a college student, funds are tight. But I was wondering how much water I REALLY should add to get the most flavor out of the blueberries. Here's the recipe I'm looking at:

For 1 US Gallon:
2 lb blueberries
1/2 pt. Red Grape Concentrate (for later)
7 pts Water
1 3/4 lb Sugar
1 1/2 tsp Acid Blend
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1/2 tsp Energizer
1 Campden, crushed
1 Pkg Wine yeast

I'll be using Lalvin K1-v1116 wine yeast

THANKS!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a weak recipe, 3-4 lbs min. of fruit is what should be used. You could use blueberry juice instead of fresh fruit or even use frozen fruit as its usually better then the fresh thats in a grocery store anyway. Berries from a berry farm are the best or wild but produce from stores is typically picked to early and the fruit never truly really ripens leaving the sugar and flavor weak . Ive used Wymans frozen berries and even the Wymans blueberry juice with great results.


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2009)

Wade is right its weak. When I make Blueberry I use 5# per gallon (I make 6 gallon batch) and a strong f-pac and back sweeten.
Dont waste your time on a 1 gallon make a 3 gallon instead.
When you do fresh fruit wines try to time it to when its in season


----------



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Sep 28, 2009)

gotcha, I definately thought I should use more. How much juice should I use in comparison to water?


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2009)

If making 3 gallons use 3 gallons and add sugar to 1.085


----------



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Sep 28, 2009)

So should I forget about the red grape juice concentrate all together? that would be nice, I'm not sure why some recipes have that in there in the first place.


----------

